# Is this too much food?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

After reading another thread about food and being hungry and seeing what some people are feeding for amounts~I am questioning whether or not I'm feeding Suki too much food.
She is my little chow hound who loves to eat. Right now I'm giving her a hefty scoop 1/4 cup in the a.m and 1/4 cup at night of the Honest Kitchen.
The box says 1/4-1/2 cups per day up to 10 lbs and a 1/2 cup to 1 cup for highly active dogs.
She walks anywhere from 2 1/2-4 miles per day depending on the weather so she's active but is this considered highly active for our fluffs? And is this too much food for a 3 1/4 pound dog?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Joanne, I base everything on ideal weight...if they feel good for their bone structure its all good. I weigh mine periodically to make sure we're on track, but rarely have to adjust amounts. Suki doesn't look overweight to me, and I think she's pretty darn active! Mine usually do 15 min on the treadmill and then normal play during the day, so I don't consider them overly active.

I've been working with my mom on her overweight dogs as I feel they're getting insufficient calories, but they are also very inactive and used to be on terrible food. Due to my parents age, I don't see that changing much and its a super slow process, but we are slowly getting there. The poodle isn't too bad, but the vet has told them the lab needs to lose 10+ lbs.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Because she's so small, I'd probably not go more than 1/2 a cup per meal. It actually sounds like you're giving her enough, though, with the heaping 1/4. My doctor said that you should read the label, but judge for yourself--a little more or a little less. Trevor was a chow hound too--he wanted to eat constantly, but I had to limit his intake unless I wanted him to gain weight! Tyler hardly eats, but I give him the lower end of the what the label says--sometimes he'll eat the whole thing and sometimes he'll leave some over. 

You can tell, too, by checking her ribs. If her ribs aren't sticking out she's probably okay food wise. Also, weight wise. If she's at a consistent weight then she's okay. Even though he hardly eats, Tyler eats enough. I weigh him once a week and it's always the same give or take 1 or 2 ounces. I'd ask the doctor next time you're there or send an email to confirm for sure! xoxoxox...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Joanne, I base everything on ideal weight...if they feel good for their bone structure its all good. I weigh mine periodically to make sure we're on track, but rarely have to adjust amounts. Suki doesn't look overweight to me, and I think she's pretty darn active! Mine usually do 15 min on the treadmill and then normal play during the day, so I don't consider them overly active.
> 
> I've been working with my mom on her overweight dogs as I feel they're getting insufficient calories, but they are also very inactive and used to be on terrible food. Due to my parents age, I don't see that changing much and its a super slow process, but we are slowly getting there. The poodle isn't too bad, but the vet has told them the lab needs to lose 10+ lbs.


Thanks Lydia. No..Suki is definitely not overweight. She's getting thick through the middle but I can still feel her ribs a tiny tiny bit. I don't usually weigh my dogs(last weight was taken last month when she was spay)and the vet said she was at a perfect weight for her bone structure.
I was second guessing myself because she's at the top for amounts for food(up to 10 pounds) for a dog that wasn't highly active. She's very active for a pipsqueak!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Because she's so small, I'd probably not go more than 1/2 a cup per meal. It actually sounds like you're giving her enough, though, with the heaping 1/4. My doctor said that you should read the label, but judge for yourself--a little more or a little less. Trevor was a chow hound too--he wanted to eat constantly, but I had to limit his intake unless I wanted him to gain weight! Tyler hardly eats, but I give him the lower end of the what the label says--sometimes he'll eat the whole thing and sometimes he'll leave some over.
> 
> You can tell, too, by checking her ribs. If her ribs aren't sticking out she's probably okay food wise. Also, weight wise. If she's at a consistent weight then she's okay. Even though he hardly eats, Tyler eats enough. I weigh him once a week and it's always the same give or take 1 or 2 ounces. I'd ask the doctor next time you're there or send an email to confirm for sure! xoxoxox...


OMG Kim....her ribs are definitely not sticking out~she's very voluptuous for a little stinker!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL, you crack me up...I'm sure she's eating the right amount then. Just watch the weight!



maddysmom said:


> OMG Kim....her ribs are definitely not sticking out~she's very voluptuous for a little stinker!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I always give Cashmere a bit more than it's written on label. We walk at least 1 mile a day, usually about 3 miles, and 10 miles or more 2 or 3 times in week (we're training for dogtrekking), so I think it's pretty active for little dog. She gets 70 grams per day. I know her ideal weight and I try to maintain it. 

As long as you can easily feel her ribs without having to dig through fat, I don't see anything wrong with feeding more.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kilodzul said:


> I always give Cashmere a bit more than it's written on label. We walk at least 1 mile a day, usually about 3 miles, and 10 miles or more 2 or 3 times in week (we're training for dogtrekking), so I think it's pretty active for little dog. She gets 70 grams per day. I know her ideal weight and I try to maintain it.
> 
> As long as you can easily feel her ribs without having to dig through fat, I don't see anything wrong with feeding more.


Omg, I would need a stretcher for a 10 mile walk. My limit is 6 and that's pushing it...your awesome Julia!
Back to Suki~I can feel her ribs a tiny bit, maybe I'm digging for them a bit.
So, I would imagine a hefty half cup is not too much, maybe just right and I probably shouldn't increase it unless she's losing weight, right?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Omg, I would need a stretcher for a 10 mile walk. My limit is 6 and that's pushing it...your awesome Julia!
> Back to Suki~I can feel her ribs a tiny bit, maybe I'm digging for them a bit.
> So, I would imagine a hefty half cup is not too much, maybe just right and I probably shouldn't increase it unless she's losing weight, right?


Haha, thanks, we just really like walking.  And Cashmere doesn't have play mate at home, so I had to do something with her energy.

I personally think you shouldn't have to dig at all, so maybe that means she could loose a bit of weight? I imagine it's hard to tell when you have so tiny dog. Have you alway fed her the same amount, and does she keep gaining on weight? If she keeps gaining, maybe it's better to try to give her a bit less, just to find the perfect amount of food to maintain stable weight?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My vet also does the rib feel and Boo loves food too.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kilodzul said:


> Haha, thanks, we just really like walking.  And Cashmere doesn't have play mate at home, so I had to do something with her energy.
> 
> I personally think you shouldn't have to dig at all, so maybe that means she could loose a bit of weight? I imagine it's hard to tell when you have so tiny dog. Have you alway fed her the same amount, and does she keep gaining on weight? If she keeps gaining, maybe it's better to try to give her a bit less, just to find the perfect amount of food to maintain stable weight?


That's a good question. I just increased each serving an 1/8 of a cup last month after her spay because she always seems like it's never enough food and she did gain some weight. I don't weigh her but I can tell from her harness(much tighter around the waist)that she's gained and then my dog walker left a note recently how she's filling out more. Maybe I should decrease it some before she thickens out too much and becomes unhealthy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It does sound like your baby could be a bit overweight. You should be able to EASILY feel the ribs. I normally doesn't like anything that comes out of Purina, but this chart is a great visual aid to determine whether the weight is normal or not. How to Determine Your Dog's Ideal Weight


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember after Matilda was spay she started eating more and gained weight 
My vet told me that most dogs do gain weight after a spay.
I'm having a terrible time getting the weight off Matilda, she is 1 1/2lbs over.
Now that she's almost 10 It's even harder.
It doesn't help having a hubby who feels like giving little bites of his food:angry:
sounds like little Suki might need a little less.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> It does sound like your baby could be a bit overweight. You should be able to EASILY feel the ribs. I normally doesn't like anything that comes out of Purina, but this chart is a great visual aid to determine whether the weight is normal or not. How to Determine Your Dog's Ideal Weight


Maggie, thanks so much for this chart. I'm such a visual person. 
Description 6 describes Suki perfectly. Looking at the pictures~5 was too thin~she is not even close to looking like that. Picture 7 too heavy.
Lacie is much too heavy as well.
Both girls are overweight 😟


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I remember after Matilda was spay she started eating more and gained weight
> My vet told me that most dogs do gain weight after a spay.
> I'm having a terrible time getting the weight off Matilda, she is 1 1/2lbs over.
> Now that she's almost 10 It's even harder.
> ...


Well Paula, my vet is Greek and they love to eat ~love to feed others. I'm Greek so I know  They like plump so its no wonder she thinks both girls weight are fine.
When lacie was put on that junky prescription food, she told me to feed her one can a day. (13oz ) and to feed her if she's hungry. A few weeks of that and she put on nearly a pound. 
Thank God Carol (Chardy) insisted I buy a scale and measure out her food daily according to desired weight and I asked here on SM for guidance on how much.
Point being she still hasn't lost that pound even though I cut her food back in half. Even with her exercising.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My vet had told me one time....you don't have to feed Ava so much....:blush:...the girl is tiny, but easily becomes a bit chubby...:blush::innocent:

I just think about the size of their tiny tummy's and feed accordingly. I now measure instead of guess. I feed Dr. Harvey's and it comes with a scooper - I use that scooper to measure their dry kibble.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> My vet had told me one time....you don't have to feed Ava so much....:blush:...the girl is tiny, but easily becomes a bit chubby...:blush::innocent:
> 
> I just think about the size of their tiny tummy's and feed accordingly. I now measure instead of guess. I feed Dr. Harvey's and it comes with a scooper - I use that scooper to measure their dry kibble.


Pat, how much do you feed Ava a day?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Lydia. No..Suki is definitely not overweight. She's getting thick through the middle but I can still feel her ribs a tiny tiny bit. I don't usually weigh my dogs(last weight was taken last month when she was spay)and the vet said she was at a perfect weight for her bone structure.
> I was second guessing myself because she's at the top for amounts for food(up to 10 pounds) for a dog that wasn't highly active. She's very active for a pipsqueak!


Lydia...I take everything I said back :blush: According to the chart, she's overweight:blink:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Pat, how much do you feed Ava a day?


In the morning: about 1 1/2 tablespoons of kibble

Dinner: a very tiny bit of kibble and one tablespoon full of Dr. Harvey's (wet food), I mix them up so they'll have a bit of a crunch in their food, LOL....:blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> In the morning: about 1 1/2 tablespoons of kibble
> 
> Dinner: a very tiny bit of kibble and one tablespoon full of Dr. Harvey's (wet food), I mix them up so they'll have a bit of a crunch in their food, LOL....:blush:


Oh my...I Am over feeding. I top my girls food with about what your fluffs dinner is...for the crunch :blush:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> Oh my...I Am over feeding. I top my girls food with about what your fluffs dinner is...for the crunch :blush:


Remember, Pat's Ava is very tiny.

A good start is to buy a scale that weighs fluffs less than 10 pounds. I use a postage scale. Then start cutting back the amount of food they are getting by 1 T to 1/8 cup per meal. You can use things like green beans and carrots as snacks if they try to tell you they are starving. As the weight goes down, you can adjust food accordingly.

Both of mine have a good range for their weight and they get fed 3 times a day. Sweetness ideal is 6.25-6.5 pounds and Tessa's is 7.6-7.9 pounds. When they get to the upper end of the range, I make their "lunch" only 1 T and when then get to the lower end I bump it back up to 1/8 cup (2 T). For breakfast and dinner they get 1/8 cup each meal. With this practice, they vary between descriptions 4 and 5 on the chart. This is extremely important for my girls because Sweetness has LP in both back legs and Tessa is a Tripawd (3 legs) so I must avoid extra stress I their muscles and skeletal systems. 

I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Oh my...I Am over feeding. I top my girls food with about what your fluffs dinner is...for the crunch :blush:


Well, it's more of a heaping tablespoon of Dr. Harvey's...

Their tummies are tiny.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Remember, Pat's Ava is very tiny.
> 
> A good start is to buy a scale that weighs fluffs less than 10 pounds. I use a postage scale. Then start cutting back the amount of food they are getting by 1 T to 1/8 cup per meal. You can use things like green beans and carrots as snacks if they try to tell you they are starving. As the weight goes down, you can adjust food accordingly.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks! This is extremely helpful. I will pick up a baby scale this weekend and adjust thier food.
Lacie has grade 3 LP in both legs which is why I walk them so much....to keep her muscles strong around the knee cap which is counterproductive if she's over weight. 
Appreciate your help very much so! :thumbsup:


----------

